# ABRANET



## Rudy Vey (Dec 15, 2007)

There was sometime back a group buy on Abranet, I would need some more.
Who run this buy and from where did we buy.
Let me know.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 15, 2007)

Lyle ran the last one- here is the link to the last one

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20619&SearchTerms=abranet

Mike


----------



## Binkley (Dec 17, 2007)

Count me in if you can start one...


----------



## airrat (Dec 18, 2007)

I would be interested


----------



## turff49 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm interested also!


----------



## lwalden (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.btisupply.com is where I've purchased the abranet sheets for the two previous bulk buys. I'm pretty stacked up right now so don't have time to run a bulk buy until Feb at the earliest...... but would be happy to participate if anyone else wants to get this going.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe I could run a group buy shortly - I am just talking to a supplier and might be able to post details tomorrow.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 18, 2007)

Just an FYI, the outfit I ordered my abranet from years ago has some pretty decent prices (http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/pc-...34-x-16-12-mesh-sanding-strips-dust-free.aspx).

Their 50 ct boxes of 2-3/4" x 16-1/2" strips are on sale for $40!  Hard prices to beat as most places are running in the mid $50's for the same strips.  If one were to call them with a large order, they might give you a better price yet!

I need some more abranet myself and would do the buy but I'm stuck out in California in our RV for a month and am too busy running all over the countryside.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Just an FYI, the outfit I ordered my abranet from years ago has some pretty decent prices (http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/pc-...34-x-16-12-mesh-sanding-strips-dust-free.aspx).
> 
> ...



George, thats the company I found last night on the net myself, I have to contact them and ask how long that sale is going on - hope to know more tonight.


----------

